# Helping a grieving rat



## KansasJayhawk (Dec 5, 2010)

This morning, I woke up to every rat owner's worst nightmare. Wesley was dead. I had had him for 26 months so I knew it wasn't going to be too long. Worst Christmas present ever.

His brother, Nicolas, is now alone. I'm trying to give him lots more attention but I can just tell he's lonely and less playful. I don't think it would be practical to introduce another rat because realistically, Nicolas doesn't have much time left either and it would just restart the process for another rat (plus due to my living situation I really couldn't do it). Is there anything I can do to make this time a little easier for Nicolas?


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.
You could always get 2 more rats.
that way nicolas has friends for the time he has left, and the other 2 wont be left alone.
plus you will have 2 new babies to keep you company as well. 

if you don't want to do that (though i really recommend it) just keep trying to give him more and more attention.
keep him out with you while you are on the computer or just watching tv, or playing video games.
let him hang out on your lap and shoulders.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like he had a nice long life though, but it's such a hard thing to go through. 

It sounds like you're doing a good job giving Nicolas extra attention, so definitely keep doing that for him. Something I've heard of but never tried personally is making a sock-buddy for your rat. Basically, take an old sock and fill it with something (bedding, cotton - something that won't be harful if ingested) until it's about the size of your rat's cagemate. Then tie off the end and place it in the cage in Wesley's favorite spots to rest in. I've heard that this can help grieving rats with their feelings of loneliness. I would guess that you could even try microwaving the sock-buddy for 30 seconds or so, so that it feels more like a real rat.

Like I said, I've never tried it personally, but it's cheap and easy so it could be worth a shot. Wishing you and Nicolas the best of luck.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sorry.  I would consider getting a pair of young males but if you really don't want to do that, I'd just try to spend as much time with him as you can. Poor guy.


----------



## KansasJayhawk (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll try the sock one.

I very much would like to get more rats right now, but I can't because I recently moved into an apartment with restrictive pet ownership policies. The rat cage remains with my family across town (so I still get to see them a lot, and they take good care of them), but it wouldn't be fair to my family to give them a new young pair of rats on top of Nicolas. I may nonetheless go talk with my property manager and see what I can do.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeaaahhh, honestly, ask him if you could have a hamster or something . I think they'd be more inclined to say yes if it's not a rat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

And, I'm very very sorry for your loss  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

